# 2.0 aba bbm supercharger



## steven12345 (Jul 18, 2006)

I'm having a boost problem..its a stage 3 bbm supercharger kit, I check for boost leaks there are none. For some reason it won't boost over 11psi even though I'm running a 50mm pully good for up to 22psi. What would could be the reason for this


----------



## steven12345 (Jul 18, 2006)

bump


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

Reason's 
1) boost leak: elaborate on what you did to determine your 100% sure there arn't any 
(in the pipe system, manifold, and the charger itself) 
2) Internal charger damage 
3) Belt slip 

... thats all I can think of for now :wave:


----------



## steven12345 (Jul 18, 2006)

i checked all the pipeing after the charger to start with it holds air just fine. and belt slip i would think i would hear so i think i could rule out that... the internal charger problem id have to check.. i donno how to go about doing that... id be afraid to pump to much air threw it so i dont blow any seals


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

if it is a lysholm there are no seals. the rotors are machined to .00015 clearence. 
belt slip can occur if you do not have a BBM adjustable tensioner. 
If you have a large intercooler you will have a large pressure drop. 
isv reroute is required or deleted for higher boost. 

with the 50mm pulley on a g60 I/C w/ a 6" tdi crank pulley i would see 22-24psi to problem. 
the adjustable tensioner had to be tight or the belt would slip. 

Good luck 
:beer::beer:


----------



## steven12345 (Jul 18, 2006)

i tested for boost leaks i had 2 minor leaks that i fixed. still only 11psi steady. the intercooler and pipeing are all the stuff that came with the kit so i would figure the size of the intercooler and pipeing would allow me see as much psi as the pully is rated for. also i am running this on a aba so i donno what tensioner your talking about


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

steven12345 said:


> i tested for boost leaks i had 2 minor leaks that i fixed. still only 11psi steady. the intercooler and pipeing are all the stuff that came with the kit so i would figure the size of the intercooler and pipeing would allow me see as much psi as the pully is rated for. also i am running this on a aba so i donno what tensioner your talking about


 Looks like your getting there, you stated there wasen't any leaks and it turns out you found at least two... seems like there could be more? 

Did you pressurize the charger? I would. 

What about your intake mani?


----------



## steven12345 (Jul 18, 2006)

I tested everything after the charger nothing leaking


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

I guess that only leaves the charger :sly:


----------



## steven12345 (Jul 18, 2006)

but if it where the charger i wouldnt have any boost i was expect


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

11-12psi is the 55mm pully on 5 3/4 crank pulley. 
the 53mm is 15-17 the 50mm is 18-20 psi on 5 3/4 crank pulley. 

If there are no leaks and the belt is not slipping.....leaving black rubber marks on pulley 
the the only thing left is Cam timing or damaged charger...... 
Are you sure yo have a 50mm pulley? 
































:beer::beer:


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

steven12345 said:


> but if it where the charger i wouldnt have any boost i was expect


 Its a good thought but put everything into perspective. If you can have a boost leak in your piping and still make 10psi why couldn't you have a boost leak in the charger and still make 10psi? Boost leak = boost leak, they can have similar outcomes, it depends how big the leak is:thumbup:


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

Smaller belt can be hard to install, i would try 1 size smaller... keep in mind over time the new belt will streatch alittle. 
you should ask BBM if they have a solution for you pulley setup for belt slip like the adjustable tensioner for the G60 set up. 
as for the charger check. It should produce a light popping noise when the belt is off. the discharge hose is off and rotate/spin the charger pulley with your hand the popping noise is the compressed air comming out the discharge tube. if the charger has good compression. I.E. popping when turning then the rotors and housing are in good shape. if there is no popping noise then the rotors or housing may have damage causing a loss of presorization. 
the only thing i can aquait the popping sound to is a model air plane cox engine.


----------



## cifdig (Jun 4, 2005)

you can granade that charger with a hairstrand, I don't think the charger is bad it's something around it. I tried everything to get over 15 psi with the 50mm pulleys and it never happened. but here are something I've done and till this very day I get 18 to 20 psi daily. 

upgrade your dv valve if you haven't yet 

for under 200 bucks get a custom crank pulley made that's 1 inch bigger in diameter or half inch, eitherway I'll measure to make sure if you want forget the name of the company who did it but they were in Texas if that helps 

and go over all clamps rubber fittings and the seams of ur ic.


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

If you are going to a different Crankpulley..I.E. overdrive the charger Be sure it is a external ballancer pulley. like you OEM one which is 5 3/4 in diamater the tdi is 6 3/4 in diameter and is 
OEM external ballancer pulley. 
the dangers if you use a non ballancer crank pulley are. 
Broken Crank shaft, Charger bearing failure, internal trigger wheel failure. 

the aluminum crank pulley is not a externally ballanced pulley 








 This is the kind of damage to the trigger wheel you can cause using a non ballanced pulley 
bolts shear in higher RPM's 

















This is the 6 3/4 in TDI OEM crankpulley i ran for many years... I sold this to DJM for there drag rabbit. $300 pulley 









This is a fluidamper $400 pulley I currently run this one into the 9000rpm without issue. 









this shot is my boost gauge running the 50mm with oem tdi on the street daily driving years ago


----------



## cifdig (Jun 4, 2005)

yea that's deff the right way to do it repo, but I dnt hve a damper and I've been ok for years, either way getting a bigger crank Pulley is the way to go with a bbm set up. infact I still have bbm race crank pulley I never used if u would like to buy it


----------

